# WOLFSGART 2011 Official "BIG THANK YOU!"



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

We would like to thank all who attended this year's WOLFSGART 2011 Festival. It was an epic weekend. We are all still recovering after an awesome weekend. We would like to personally thank all of our Sponsors and vendors;

*Volkswagen of America and South Burlington Volkswagen* for unveiling the 2012 GOLF R, the 2012 NEW Beetle and the 2012 Passat TDI. Also for all the VW and Audi goodies.
*Unitronic* for their great gifts, sweet cars and Sponsorship
*Techtonics Tuning*
*F1 Sports Tuning*
*Downtown Spray and Paint* (Mike Caron) for the awesome after hours party
*BAG RIDERS* for the weekend kick off Barbeque and the Car Limbo
*Das Bier Haus* for the Beautiful German Girls and Beer Steins
*Performance VW* magazine for covering our show
*Eurotuner* magazine for covering our show
*HotVWs* magazine for covering our show
*KRE8IV Air Brushing and Vinyl* for the awesome signs and stickers
*Blondie's* for the great food
*Prime Cuts Vinyl* for the sick stickers
*German Auto Parts* for the gifts and Sponsorship
*VEMS* for the crazy Turbo cars
*Dunking Donuts* for all the free donuts and coffee
*Monro Muffler* donation
*Essex Cinemas* donation
*Champy Car Wash* for letting us clean all of our cars and donation
*The Champlain Valley Expo.* for all their help and great place
*Drop Kick Murphy's* for an awesome concert Friday night
*Euromedia* for their coverage of the show
*VWVortex* of course. Keep up the great work guys!
*TheSamba.com*
*FOURTITUDE4*
*AGF Design* for all the design work
*Events T-shirts* for the great t-shirts
*Ralley Productions*
*Loreman's*

We would also like to thank,

Denver, our spokesman/MC. Awesome job buddy!!!
All of our volunteers
Our judges
The Champlain Valley Expo. staff and the Golf carts
Chris Achilles for all of your extra help
Phil for wearing the Pink Cowboy hat, your extra help
and everyone else who helped us out!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SUCH A GREAT TIME! 

See ya next year!!!


----------



## KRE8IVAIR (May 12, 2008)

*Shout out!*

SHOUT OUT to DENVER for all the SHOUT OUTS! 
I know your a bit tired but you did a great job.. what a perfect man to handle the mic!

see you soon...



--sidenote--
plastic clip for that corrado?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

No thank you!


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

big thanks to all who helped organize and run this event. definitely one of my favorite shows.


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

You're welcome! I'll wear that pink hat next year too if I don't have a better one lined up!

Also I wanted to personally thank the guy in the Vanagon (Mike?) for donating the box filled with the awesome t-shirts/hats/pins/patches/etc... Denver and I had a blast tossing out random questions. YOU ARE THE MAN! and we hope you come next year as well!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jetta03235 (Oct 13, 2012)

*k03 - k04*

can you use a k03 center cartridge on a ko4 turbo?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

jetta03235 said:


> can you use a k03 center cartridge on a ko4 turbo?


:sly::screwy:


----------

